# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  OMG not again!! I've got tadpoles in my pool again.

## charlamanda

I went to check on my Northern Green frogs in the pool about 15 minutes ago. Since the sun is hitting most of the pool now I lifted up the side to check for them and had quite the shock :EEK!: ....more tadpoles :Baby: . They are really tiny, mabye 1mm and black. I posted about my 1 eyed frog Jack who had been calling every 5-10 minutes for several days and within a day or two there were many females in the pool/pond with him. I think he must have found the one because I haven't seen or heard any Gray Tree frogs in there for at least 2 months and all those tads are grown, left the pool and have taken over my yard. What in gods name am I going to do with more frogs!!!!!!!  :AR15:  Oye!!!!! I got one in a cup with my hand in the shot for size, the tads is the black spot. I post pics as they grow.

----------


## JimO

That's amazing!  Two different species in one season.  Is your pool chlorinated?  If so, I guess the tads don't mind a little chlorine.

----------


## charlamanda

Because of the location I had the pool, 18' dia x 4' deep, the township came to my house and made me take it down 3 summers ago, I was really, really PO'd.  I've been on disability for the past 6 years, so taking this pool apart was not within my capabilities, so I just took the sides down and there it lies with a few inches of water and lots of frogs.No chlorine.  The Gray Tree Frogs seem to love it. Most of the past 3 summers they congragate in my pool and chorus, I you don't hear them anywhere else for miles, even in a lake community with hundreds of marsh and swamps...go figure!  I thought I was done being the "frog nanny" with the thousand or so that are now in the yard.  I haven't mowed the grass all but 1or 2 times before they left the pool and now it's so long my Peekingese can't walk around.  I have plenty of time on my hands but with the Lupus I get tired.  As usual I will care for these little guy as best as I can and I am sure in a month or so they too will have taken over my yard!!!

----------


## Deku

> Because of the location I had the pool, 18' dia x 4' deep, the township came to my house and made me take it down 3 summers ago, I was really, really PO'd.  I've been on disability for the past 6 years, so taking this pool apart was not within my capabilities, so I just took the sides down and there it lies with a few inches of water and lots of frogs.No chlorine.  The Gray Tree Frogs seem to love it. Most of the past 3 summers they congragate in my pool and chorus, I you don't hear them anywhere else for miles, even in a lake community with hundreds of marsh and swamps...go figure!  I thought I was done being the "frog nanny" with the thousand or so that are now in the yard.  I haven't mowed the grass all but 1or 2 times before they left the pool and now it's so long my Peekingese can't walk around.  I have plenty of time on my hands but with the Lupus I get tired.  As usual I will care for these little guy as best as I can and I am sure in a month or so they too will have taken over my yard!!!


Want your lawn mowed? Get a goat. Itll eat up the grass! Jk Jk

----------


## John Clare

Cricket frogs maybe?

----------


## charlamanda

Kevin...LOL...I have actually opened the gate and let several deer in the graze, but Daisy(the friendliest deer you will ever meet) started eating my Hydrangea, Peony Tree & bushes and rose bushes.  It's not easy explaining to them where to eat and what to eat, but after a few nudges and pushes she ate plenty of grass, getting them back out was another story.
 John..What are cricket frogs?   Since I have a colony of green frogs  in the pool I assumed thats what they are.  About 2 weeks ago, Jack, my one eyed male, began croaking every 5-10minutes for several days.  Within a day or two the pool was full of green frog females (the whole explanation with my questions,which have been mostly answered by the presence of tads, are posted under "Green frogs in my pool").  I assumed he was looking for a mate since so many females showed up and I read they will breed until August. As they grow I will take more pics so they can be id'ed.
Thanks

----------


## charlamanda

I looked up the cricket frog and surprisingly I haven't seen this frog around.  The maps for it's range didn't include this area, but very close so I am sure they are around here somewhere. Every day I find another animal, bugs,etc. that I've never seen before, being there is thousands of acres of state forest surrounded my lake community I'm sure there will be plenty more to find and discover. Thanks.

----------


## charlamanda

I checked on the pool this am and I not only found the small tads from yesterday, but several larger ones, as well as.........a Gray tree froglet w/tail. Here it is. Can these tiny tads really still be Gray Tree Froglets????  I think the larger ones are definately, but can the small ones be too?  Time will tell!

----------


## Deku

> Kevin...LOL...I have actually opened the gate and let several deer in the graze, but Daisy(the friendliest deer you will ever meet) started eating my Hydrangea, Peony Tree & bushes and rose bushes.  It's not easy explaining to them where to eat and what to eat, but after a few nudges and pushes she ate plenty of grass, getting them back out was another story.
>  John..What are cricket frogs?   Since I have a colony of green frogs  in the pool I assumed thats what they are.  About 2 weeks ago, Jack, my one eyed male, began croaking every 5-10minutes for several days.  Within a day or two the pool was full of green frog females (the whole explanation with my questions,which have been mostly answered by the presence of tads, are posted under "Green frogs in my pool").  I assumed he was looking for a mate since so many females showed up and I read they will breed until August. As they grow I will take more pics so they can be id'ed.
> Thanks


Get a rolled up newspaper and a water bottle. lol just like a dog(just kidding-its and old method for training dogs btw, doesnt really work though it just puts fear into them.)

----------


## Deku

> I looked up the cricket frog and surprisingly I haven't seen this frog around.  The maps for it's range didn't include this area, but very close so I am sure they are around here somewhere. Every day I find another animal, bugs,etc. that I've never seen before, being there is thousands of acres of state forest surrounded my lake community I'm sure there will be plenty more to find and discover. Thanks.


What you can do is put up a sign saying "Jungle safari expedition. Only 20bucks a person!" Lolol thats sure to attract people. ;D Id pay up. Probably sneak a couple of frogs though(from the lawn). xD Also you can make it into a petting zoo! You can have kids pay up for petting deers. Looking at the frogs, toads and insects and such. They can also meet the rare and elusive animal called a husband(jk).

----------


## charlamanda

K..Thats hysterical!!! Well because I do already have so many animals, when people came over we'd tell them to pay at the door for the petting zoo...it's always been a joke here with so many and people are constantly bringing me their reject pets...they think so not me, most situations they don't understand the pet and it's needs!!Really annoying!  Humm...maybe this is a way to supplement my income....

----------

